# Lake Snowden saugeye



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

just moves down here a year ago,any good saugeye fishing in lake Snowden this time of year? Appreciate any help.Shadowalker


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Live 5 minutes from there. Have tried and have never caught one there. Anymore I just drive up to buckeye lake if I want to target them.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

shadowalker said:


> just moves down here a year ago,any good saugeye fishing in lake Snowden this time of year? Appreciate any help.Shadowalker


Thanks for heads up carp.Im missing Indian lake right now.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

When I lived down that way I never caught eyes in Snowden either. I would recommend fishing the Hocking for eyes. I used to catch some good fish around Athens. 1/8oz, 1/4oz jigs and grubs is all you need. This is an older picture from my flip phone back in the day but this was at Whites Mill on a 1/8oz jig and Berkley power worm.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you're fishing the Hocking, the vast majority you catch are going to be sauger, not saugeye. I've fished the area around the Mill for many, many years. I can think of two saugeye I have caught there...and thousands of sauger. I can think of two walleye I've caught in the area, also, and I lost a really nice walleye at the bank in the fall of 2018.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Cream is right - you can catch sauger all day long.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I caught one saugeye at Snowden, several years ago. I don't fish it as much as I used to. It was a tank, though, and gave me a good kayak sleigh ride with a fly rod. A buddy of mine I was with caught a fat 3-4lb saugeye out there when I was with him a few years after while we were crappie fishing.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I've tried for years and never caught one there, trolling typical saugeye baits and lots of live bait also.

Agreed that best bet is the hocking, and yes it will have mostly sauger but I pulled out a 25" saugeye last fall.


----------

